# CHUBBIES! (Fatties Little Brothers)



## thunderdome (Oct 18, 2010)

I had this idea awhile back, and finally got around to it (could have been done before?). But here's what I came up with for my hankering for a fattie on a much smaller scale.

I bought a 1lbs chubb of Bob Evans sausage. Some hash browns, an onion, some cheese, and some green chile.
 

http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/...ABY FATTIES/?action=view&current=IMG_4076.jpg​ 


Laid out the 1 lbs chubb in two ziplocs (Half gal I think)
http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/...ABY FATTIES/?action=view&current=IMG_4077.jpg
 

Split each of the half gal bags into 4 different sausage sheets
http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/...ABY FATTIES/?action=view&current=IMG_4082.jpg
 

Rolled up very....very...very carefully
http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/...ABY FATTIES/?action=view&current=IMG_4083.jpg
 

Wrapped w/ Saran, and into the freezer to set the shape for 30 mins
http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/...ABY FATTIES/?action=view&current=IMG_4096.jpg
 

Then eavh of the chubbies got their own slice of bacon wrapped around it
http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/...ABY FATTIES/?action=view&current=IMG_4102.jpg
 

Then onto the UDS. Used toothpics to hold their spots and to make sure they wouldnt roll
http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/...ABY FATTIES/?action=view&current=IMG_4104.jpg
 

Closeup about an hour in
http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/...ABY FATTIES/?action=view&current=IMG_4106.jpg

http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/...ABY FATTIES/?action=view&current=IMG_4107.jpg
 

Close to the 2 hour mark
http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/...ABY FATTIES/?action=view&current=IMG_4110.jpg
 

Off the drum, and ready to try
http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/...ABY FATTIES/?action=view&current=IMG_4111.jpg
 

Here's what they looked like fresh off the smoker
http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/...ABY FATTIES/?action=view&current=IMG_4119.jpg

http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/...ABY FATTIES/?action=view&current=IMG_4121.jpg
 

Here's what they looked like the next day sliced into
http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/...ABY FATTIES/?action=view&current=IMG_4122.jpg

 

http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/...ABY FATTIES/?action=view&current=IMG_4124.jpg

Will definately be making these again...I may even try a baby bacon weave next time....​


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Oct 18, 2010)

Holy Schmokes!     Bravo!  you DaMan!

SOB


----------



## itsmetimd (Oct 18, 2010)

Very awesome, I'll have to give those a shot next time... or just come over next time you make them.


----------



## rp ribking (Oct 18, 2010)

What a marvelous idea, looks good, I'll have to try these.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2010)

Those are cute little guys!

You made 8 from one pound?

2 ounces each (plus stuffing & Bacon) ?

Awesome little "horse D ovaries"


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 18, 2010)

I am so glad you did this. I have been thinking about trying something like this for a long time. Great job


----------



## realtorterry (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm with Sacr on that. Just did a nice smoke this weekend & wanted to do a fattie but not only did I not have any room I had way too many ideas too get out. I then thought why not make a bunch of little fatties to go & then I could try all the different ideas I had in my head. It will be coming soon though!! Great idea TD


----------



## thunderdome (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
 


Bearcarver said:


> Those are cute little guys!
> 
> You made 8 from one pound?
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah, they're about the richest hourse d ovaries someone could make


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 18, 2010)

Very Cool you have made the best new breakfast links. They looks so cute maybe they can be the "Fattie Hotdogs" but I think that you might have screwed up. You didn't entry them into the throwdown........it's a fattie and they didn't say how small they could be.


----------



## caveman (Oct 18, 2010)

These are great!!  I too get tired of making huge fatties & was thinking of something on a smaller scale.  Great job, well done.


----------



## thunderdome (Oct 19, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Very Cool you have made the best new breakfast links. They looks so cute maybe they can be the "Fattie Hotdogs" but I think that you might have screwed up. You didn't entry them into the throwdown........it's a fattie and they didn't say how small they could be.


DAMN! That's what I get for not checking the throwdown for October...

I navigate by "Recent Discussions" and it isn't the best way to review the forum. I find myself missing a lot of threads now


----------



## smokincowboy (Nov 11, 2010)

lookin good could almost taste them


----------



## meateater (Nov 11, 2010)

How did i miss this? That's a breakfast link right there! One of them, some taters and a few eggs and that's a meal. Don't forget the hot sauce!


----------



## wntrlnd (Nov 11, 2010)

outstanding fatties!   brilliant idea!

check out the smoke ring!  total penetration! (obligatory 'that's what she said')

i totally *love *the smaller idea!   i'm already working on a *filo wrapped nano fatty*!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 11, 2010)

what cutie beauties!!  So much easier for parties, great q-view.  Thanks!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 12, 2010)

Those do look great...   Love the idea of them being bite sized...


----------



## ak1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Great idea. I love the idea of smaller bite sized patties.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Nov 12, 2010)

Please make about 6 dozen of those.  When you are done, I'll send you my address so you can overnight them...

lol...  Great job.


----------



## erain (Nov 12, 2010)

i always called them "mini's"... great for expierimenting with new fillings or just when everyone wants something different....


----------

